# خلايا الوقود المائية



## البلال80 (14 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​نسأل الله التوفيق لكل باحث مخلص النية لله تعالى
منذ فترة كنت أتابع موضوع التحليل الكهربي للماء وتوجهت الى ذوي الإختصاص من خبراء التحليل الكيميائي وأجمعوا على أن الماء الصافي الخالي من أي مضافات (مايعرف بالماء المقطر) لايمكن تحليله كهربائيا أو بإمرار التيار من القضيب السالب الى القضي الموجب خلال الوسط السائل (الماء).
ولكن في بحثي على الشبكة وجدت مايسمى بدائرة إستانلي ماير (مخترع أمريكي) وقد أنتجت وأخذت براءة الإختراع إبان 1997 وفكرة عملها تقوم على إمرار موجات كهربائية بتردد معين يعرف بالموجة المربعة وتسمى هذه الدائرة أيضا بدائرة الرنين ، بدأت في جمع المعلومات عن هذه الدائرة ومشكلتي الكبرى أنني لست متخصصا في المجال الكهربائي والإلكترونات ، وهنا أضيف هذا الرابط من موقع يحكي عن تفاصيل هذه الدائرة ونتائج عمل ستانلي ماير ويمكنك من تنزيل كل الخرط والصور وحتى المعادلات المساعدة في التصميم

http://waterpoweredcar.com/stanmeyer.html

وهذه المشاركة دعوة للكل بتطوير وعمل مايساعد في تنفيذ فكرة الوقود المائي أو خلايا تحليل الماء
ولا ننسى مساهمات الأخ مبتدءلينكس الذي سبقني بهذه الدعوة لأصحاب الإختصاص
والله الموفق والحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد
​


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

الوقود الهيدروجيني ثورة علمية جديدة واتمنى لو تتظافر الجهود لتطوير واستخدام هذه الطاقة
بالمناسبة ادعوك لزيارة هذا الرابط وتحميل الكتاب المذكور في المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91480.html

تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

شكراُ لكل مساهم في زيادة المعرفة وحل مشاكل الطاقة


----------



## البلال80 (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكم أخوتي على مروركم الكريم
وأشكر abdulla_alazzawi على الكتاب الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البلال80 (22 يونيو 2008)

نشكر إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على ثبيت هذا الموضوع وأخص بالشكر أخي الكريم م.محمد الكردي وذلك لدفعهم لكل مايساعد في تقدم الأمة 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء 
والتهنئة موصولة للأخ مبتدىءليونكس من إبتدأ دعوة العمل في هذا المشروع
والحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## البلال80 (23 يونيو 2008)

*الطاقة الحرارية في الوقود-1-*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نسأل الله أن يوفق كل باحث مخلص النية لله تعالى
فهذا هو الدرس الأول في التحليل الميكانيكي لخواص الوقود والطاقة المستخلصة منه وهذا الملف الأول (f1) أعتبره كمقدمة وتوضيح لبعض المصطلحات التي سترد لاحقا ، مع العلم بأن الجانب الميكانيكي يتحكم في الوقود ويستفيد منه أي بعد إستخلاصه بأي وسيلة كانت ثم تأتي الوحدات الميكانيكية.
الدرس موجود في المرفقات أرجو الإطلاع عليه وأتمنى إبداء رأيكم وملاحظاتكم عليه
والله الموفق​ 

المراجع:

1-A Text Book of Thermal Engineering, R.S.Khurmi, S.Chand company 2005


2-Standard handbook for mechanical engineers, Theodore Baumeister, McGRAW-HILL 1996


3-efunda.com


4-A Heat Transfare Text Book, John H.Lienhard V, Pholgiston Press Cambridge Massachusetts 2006


----------



## المهندس رائد يوسف (3 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع وارجو تزويدنا بالمعادلات التي تربط بين حجم غرفة الاحتراق لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي والقدرة المتولدة في المحرك ولمختلف انواع الوقود لان ذلك ضروري لحسابات استهلاك الوقود وتفضيل نوع من الوقود على الاخر كما انه يبين نسبة الطاقة الفعالة من الطاقة الضائعة والناتجتين من احراق الوقود داخل المحرك. 
وتقبلوا مني فائق التقدير والاحترام...


----------



## البلال80 (5 يوليو 2008)

*طاقة الوقود الحرارية-2-*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
 اللهم وفقنا الى ماتحب وترضى وأعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك وإجتناب معاصيك
هذا هو F2 تابع الملف الأول F1 وفيه بعض المعادلات المساعدة في حساب حاجة الوقود للهواء بالكتلة والحجم على أن يتبعه F3 الذي يحتوي على أمثلة ومسائل محلولة في هذه الحسابات وبإذنه تعالى سأنتهي من صياغة F3 قريبا وأعذروني إخوتي على تأخري في عرض F2.
 ونسأل الله التوفيق لكل باحث مخلص النية لله تعالى
الدرس الثاني F2 موجود في المرفقات ، والمراجع ماذكر سابقا ​


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الأيضاح ونرجو الأمداد بالجديد لزيادة المعرفة


----------



## المصابيح (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## صقر الكتائب (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي بلال 80 علي الشرح العربي الذي بمكن الإنسان العربي من الفهم لما يقراء ويرأي وليس بالإنجليزي فقط مما يدعم العلم و التعلم لدي الشباب العرب الذي يملون من الكتب الأجنبية الغير مدعمة بالشرح العربي


----------



## جبار الغالبي (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي ونرجو الزيادة


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## saadgor (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الفريد الأول (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## باسل مقدسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

أشكر كل من أضاف وشارك في هذا الموضوع, ,وأخص بالشكر الأخ مبتدئ لينوكس.


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالله السميلي (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكراجزيلاعلى هذاالموضوع


----------



## البلال80 (26 أغسطس 2008)

أرسل من التحايا أفضلها ومن كلمات الشكر أجملها لكل من مر وشارك في موضوعي هذا فجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء
وأعتذر عن تأخري في عرض المعادلات وحساب السعة وتحمل الماكينة بالنسبة لوقود الهايدروجين وأوعدكم بها قريبا وأرجو العفو من كل من إنتظرني طويلا فقد أخرتني بعض ظروف في العمل.
على أن نعود بالجديد في تحليل خلايا الوقود في الأيام القادمة إن شاء الله


----------

